# Wells Fargo now doing snow removal...



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We have never done it before, recently got a memo from LPS, starting Nov 1st


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

really????
We have always done SR when needed here in Nevada for WF.....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> We have never done it before, recently got a memo from LPS, starting Nov 1st


It has never been required by WF for Montana either. Wonder if they'll pay enough to get it done?


----------



## TNTPP (Jul 7, 2013)

HUD allowable if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TNTPP said:


> HUD allowable if I'm not mistaken.


 
I see. So the answer is NO then, unless the property is right next door. (come to think of it, there is a WF property right next door. Well, besides that one anyway)


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I see. So the answer is NO then, unless the property is right next door. (come to think of it, there is a WF property right next door. Well, besides that one anyway)


That ones just about an over allowable isn't it??


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have one tomorrow to quote for Ocwen that is just under a half mile long....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 16 to do.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not sure who came up with fees for snow removal...but I gotta believe they've never held a snow shovel


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Are you guys talking about doing pre sale work thru a national?

Because I tell Wells Fargo (and Freddie Mac) what what I want per property, not the other way around.

$75 for sidewalk on a row home in the city
$125 for house with a standard driveway (100' or less)

Anything over that depends on the situation, but we don't have many really long driveways around here.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I have 16 to do.


In Hawaii???


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> In Hawaii???


Yes in hawaii.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Yes in hawaii.


BTW, I'll be in Maui first 2 weeks in March. Lunch?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Yes in hawaii.


You understand snow isn't composed of sand, right?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> BTW, I'll be in Maui first 2 weeks in March. Lunch?


Yes. Please give me a reminder.


----------

